# Lamentation of Lolth - OoC VIII



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

~~~Thread placeholder~~~


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

You get the sneaking suspicion that someone is lurking nearby.
_*Roll for inititative*_


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

Just checking in.
I'll have my character sheet updates up in a bit.
DING!


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

So we are level six now hmm? Sweet!


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

Fighter (6)

HP: 53

(5) Reflex: 2 + 3
(3) Will: 2 + 1

BA: 6/1
~ (10/5) Grapple: (6 + 4) / (1 + 4)

*Weapons*
Vakar Blade - 12/7 (1d8+7+2d6 vs Full Elves) 19x2
Longsword - 11/6 (1d8+6) 19x2
Longbow - 9/4 (1d8) 20x3

*Skills*
(6) Craft Trapmaking: 1 + 5 + 0

*Feats*
Great Cleave
Blind-Fight

Second Attack  
I just want to warn my fellow companions that I plan to role-play Calenthang going a bit more Evil from now on.
Next I will be multi-classing into Ranger to finish gathering the prerequisites for the PrC Dark Hunter and to get that much-needed Favored Enemy (Drow).
But don't worry, Lawful Evil isn't so bad...


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

I was checking the character recruitment thread. The guy wanting to play the drow probly shouldn't play it. Calenthang + drow... Equals much unpleasantness. Heh. Then I shouldn't go exalted with Teleri. That wouldn't equate to good party mechanics.


----------



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

E-mail me privately in the future if you have a comment about the potentials Kirinke. 

Exalted might possibly cause unresolveable problems, but if we don't accept another healer into the group I still think it is important that Teleri stay full blown healer from now on. She has a chance to finally find a niche for herself and become closer to her goddess with Ayden's leaving. She can use that in character to spur her to live up to Ayden's legacy.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

No problems with the potientals there. And I will email you privately about those from now on. 

I am going to concentrate on Teleri's clerical side from now on. And as it is, having an exalted good character mixing with a lawful evil character just begs for conflict and we probably don't need that right now. ^)^

About the feats though, would changing them be a problem? And if you don't have a problem with it, do you have any ideas on what would be good for her?
Um, shouldn't we be seventh level now? When I pulled up my character, she was already 6th level....


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

I believe he said "no," Kirinke.
I also think you can make good with what you've got. You have Two-Weapon Fighting...so put it to use. Two weapons in Teleri's hands might just do as much as one longsword in Calenthang's  
Gift of Tongues is good for a cleric/speaker and there isn't anything that needs changing there if you mean to be our cleric.
Calenthang is still carrying that dead-weight +1 Short Sword. Let's give to Teleri. Losing a shield will hurt of course. Buy a breastplate. We've got the money, I'm sure  
Take the Dodge feat this level...

Just some ideas. Teleri is far from impractical as she stands, but there are some things that can be done to make her exemplary.


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Sorry about that, I was getting the posts from the two Ooc's confused.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

I would remember if Calenthang had two attacks already :\ 
Maybe you had changed it earlier and forgot about it...

How do you feel about taking the Dodge feat this level and dropping the shield and taking up two-weapon fighting?


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Dodge will work as a fighter bonus feat. I totally forgot to give her the second fighter bonus feat when she became a second level fighter. And from the looks of it, you're probly right. I must've changed her....

Alrighty then here are the major changes
HP: 40 (36 + 4 additional hp)
FORT: +6. 
REFLEX: +4.
WILL: +8  (+1 level bonus)
INITITIVE: +3. 
BAB: +8  (+5 base + 3 str bonus)

and I added +2 skill ranks to her heal skill

Feats are as follows
Two weapon fighting (Bonus fighter feat)
Dodge (Bonus fighter feat)

FEATS
Improved turning
Gift of tongues
? Pending


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

You get a feat at 1st level:
Two Weapon Fighting
A bonus feat for Fighter level 1:
Gift of Tongues
A bonus feat for Fighter level 2:
Iron Will
A feat at 3rd level:
Improved Turning
And a feat at 6th level:
Dodge

Everything seems to be accounted for as I can tell. Maybe those feats weren't taken in that order, but I seem to remember Teleri joining the party at a higher level, so I can't say for sure what order those feats were taken in...


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Ahh. Ok. Darn it. I need to get more organized.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

I remember Iron Will being an important feat for Teleri. She having been "dominated" by the naga, you wanted to show her building "immunity" to such spells...


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

*Nod*

Yeah. You're right there. Well. I made the changes and popped her character into the new rogue's gallery thread. It's been a crazy few months and I'm really glad to be able to finally, really, start roleplaying her and getting a re-feel for her character again. The only reason why I'm saying that is because for the past few months, I've felt like I've played her like an automon, not really putting any 'life' so to speak in her actions/words. That will change. 

And I think I'm finally getting the whole leveling process down now or at least I am becoming more familar with it.


----------



## Dhes (May 14, 2006)

Ding Dong the witch leveled up.
Got a 2nd lvl of fighter.
HP from 22 to 30
BAB from +4 to +5
Fort from +3 to +4
6 Skill point;
1 rank in Disable Device
1 rank in Move Silently
1 rank in Open Lock
1 rank in Search
1 rank in Sleight of Hand
1 rank in Use Rope
6th lvl feat, Precise Shot
2nd lv fighter bonus feat, Improved Initiative (yes yes I know, your thinking “what he didn’t have that”.)


----------



## Dhes (May 14, 2006)

In my last IC post, Dunstand was still in a state of shock, he doesn’t want to be leave that 3 of his fiends just got sucked into a book.  Just want to clear that up, I don’t want anyone to think that he’s a unfeeling bastard.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2006)

Sielwoodan now take his 5th level of Rangers (Arcane Archer in 2 levels)

Ranger 5 / Sorcerer 1
HP: 41 (+7 hp)
BAB: +5 (+1)
+6 Climb (+1)
+11 Hide (+1)
+6 Jump (+1)
+11 Listen (+1)
+11 Move Silently (+1)
+11 Search (+1)
+11 Spot (+1)
+11 Survival (+1)
New Feat: Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
Favored Enemy (+4 Monstrous Humanoid)

After what the hag have done to Dunstand, Sielwwodan have a personal vendetta against his kind.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> I don’t want anyone to think that he’s a unfeeling bastard.




Too late


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

Ok, who broke the gnome?


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

6th level Wizard
HP from 31 to 37
BAB  +3
Fort : +6
Reflex: +7
Will: +6
6 Skill point;
Knowledge (planes) +3
Decipher Script +1
Concentration +1
Spellcraft +1

Feat Augment Summoning
spells:
Blink
Dispel Magic


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

Hahaha, I made Broddy cry


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

You big meanie.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

And Calenthang's opinion of young, soaked females is obviously as low. 
I second. Meanie. Big fat Meanie.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Who has a sword you need, don't forget  
You might try showing some _proper_ respect


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

Teleri can always go kill something evil and take their stuff. Calenthang needs her to heal him now. He'd best show some respect to an elvish priestess who weilds the healing kit and wand o fixin ouchies. He'd best be showing her a lil more respect than he has.   
It's reciprocal my friend. Reciprocal....


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Healing potions


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Healing potions




Run out. Clerics are a renewable resource and a spontaneous one at that.  
Plus, who's gonna buff Calenthang with all those nice spells now that Ayden is gone hmm?
Face it, angsty ranger-boy needs Teleri alot more than she needs him. Swords are a dime a dozen after all. Well maybe not a dime a dozen at StormArmour's range. But still.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Not if the tank they're driving runs outta fuel


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

This just in: we've got a new bard!
Welcome, Wilphe


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Not if the tank they're driving runs outta fuel




Hee. True. But all they need is to rest 24 hours and pray. Plus, the party cleric heals her team-mates for free. Potions and scrolls cost money. And in the boonies with your potions and scrolls used up, with that party of narsty drow at your feet and your guts hanging out, while you breath your last breaths and the cleric has a few spell-slots set aside for heals and your character has been rather mean to her... Who is she going to heal first? You or someone else in the party who may be in just as dire straits?

ooo.
Welcome Wilphe! May your character live long and without major psychological problems in this game!


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2006)

Yes, welcome Wilphe. The new addition of the bard will provide some much needed backup healing as well as some other neat things to fill in the gaps wherever they may be.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

Darn. And Calenthang is saved by the rescued and grateful bard. Dag-nabbit.  :\


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

You see, we can get rid of Teleri when we want. A bard with an healing wand is just quite as good.

Welcome Wilphe.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

*Sticks out tounge.

Nuhuh. Gotta kill her first. And she will come back to bloody haunt you.
Ooo. New reason to keep her around.
Turn undead! 

None of you have that. She can turn undead nasties!
Plus, she's a nice back-up tank.


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> This just in: we've got a new bard!
> Welcome, Wilphe




Well hello, and thank you for having me.

Also thank you for the not so subtle hints as to you what his spell selections to include...


This is him so far:

Laurent de Laurentis

A Waterdhavian actor, "Not a bard darling, they play in taverns and common inns you know" and a damn good one. With an ego to match, unfortunalty. He was just another homeless gutter rat in Sembia who made a living as a sneak thief and con artist. One day he tried his luck on the manager/producer of a travelling theatre company from Waterdeep. While not flumuxxed enough to fall for the scam, the producer was impressed enough with the young man's prescence and force of personality to offer him a simple choice:
To be handed over to the city guard after a good kicking for swift justice
or
To sign identures and join his company

That young man disppeared from the streets of Sembia as if he had never been and the new identity of Laurent was born. He has done rather well for himself, making enough money to buy himself out of his indentures and go freelance. A darling of the stage, invited to all the best parties by the nobility (and always happy to give a recital), much in demand for poetry readings, funeral orations and the like.

Ever since he heard of the Fochlucan College he's been wanting to be accepted, he pretty much regards it as his due. However, the entrance requirements are somewhat stringent and he learnt, much to his horror, that not only would he have to master the lyre (he's tone deaf) but he'd have to forsake the city and live in the wilderness to live the life of a druid.

As it stands he's now on the search for a druid to mentor him, and not enjoying the process in the slightest.

Build: Rogue 2/ Bard 4


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2006)

Majin:

Is there a template for you preffered character sheet anywhere?

As he stands:

Male Human
Chaotic Neutral

STR 14
CON 14
DEX 14
INT 14
WIS 11
CHA 16 (Level Increase)

What basis do you want hit points done on?

Fixed or roll?

Skills:
9 Bluff, UMD, Perform - Oratory, Concentration
5 Diplomacy, Gather Info, Listen, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Search, Listen, Move Silently, Hide, K/Nobility and Royalty
4 Decipher Script
1 Perform - String Instruments

Feats:

Expertise
Imp Feint
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2006)

Equipment, so far:

Leather Armour +1
MW Composite Shortbow
Wand of Cure Light Wounds x 2
Ring of Sustenance
Boots of the Wilderlands
Quiver of Ehlonna
MW Cold Iron Longsword
Heward's Handy Haversack


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Majin is getting some beauty sleep at the moment, but I might be able to help you out.

I'm sure whatever format you come up with for your character sheet is fine as long as it has all of the pertinent information listed.
HP = Max + CON @ 1st Level
Then 75% of your hit die @ each additional level (alternate low - high).
1st - 6 + 2
2nd - 4 + 2
3rd - 5 + 2
And so on...


----------



## Majin (May 17, 2006)

<stretches> I don't feel very pretty   

Wilphe - I think tucked away in the very first OoC thread (accessed through my sig wherever it is available) there is a blank sheet with the basic premise of how I prefer it to be done. Alternately, you could look at the other's sheets and fit it to those. Everyone's is not exactly the same, so it's not extremely important, just as long as it is neat and concise. You will notice a few themes in each sheet that I deem important, such as the breakdown of skills and your weight/load information.


----------



## Wilphe (May 18, 2006)

okay

I've also swapped out Imp Feint for Practiced Spell Caster (Bard) and altered his skills

I hope that's okay


----------



## Majin (May 18, 2006)

That's fine. Your character hasn't entered the game yet so no worries. I will be getting out a post introducing him sometime later today, so everyone keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Majin (May 19, 2006)

Sorry I didn't post today guys. Something urgent came up and I need a day to clear my head. I will try to get something out tommorrow.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2006)

No problem.

Just to note, I'll be away from this afternoon until Monday night or Tuesday. Week-end of dance, party and sleep.


----------



## Dhes (May 22, 2006)

Hey look who’s back, 
I installed Explorer 7 today and that seems to fix my “QuicktimeCheck Scriptable Object” problem, I really don’t know what EN World needs that stuff for but it played hell with my explorer. 
I’ll get ride on reading all the stuff and make my posts, forgive me if I do some backtracking. 
A warm welcome to Wilphe, It seems we have a dandy pretty boy in the team now.


----------



## Majin (May 22, 2006)

Yep. Anything non-organic did not pass through the portal, so it's all up for grabs!


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Hey look who’s back,
> I installed Explorer 7 today and that seems to fix my “QuicktimeCheck Scriptable Object” problem, I really don’t know what EN World needs that stuff for but it played hell with my explorer.
> I’ll get ride on reading all the stuff and make my posts, forgive me if I do some backtracking.
> A warm welcome to Wilphe, It seems we have a dandy pretty boy in the team now.




I thought that was Calenthang's stitck.  Oh wait. He's Angel.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 22, 2006)

My sources tell me you refer to a television show? :\ 
In the beginning, I modeled him after a certain Dark Elf Ranger  
Then I figured I might as well be somewhat original...


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2006)

Two things are going to happen if Calenthang ever meets that dark elf ranger. They're going to be instant friends or Calenthang is going to go for dark elf boy's throat.


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> A warm welcome to Wilphe, It seems we have a dandy pretty boy in the team now.




Me or Laurent?


Nice to be here in any event.


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2006)

I also apologise for the Laurent's excessive loqaciousness.

I will tone it down if required.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2006)

Them's there is fightin' werds...I fink *scratches head*


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I also apologise for the Laurent's excessive loqaciousness.
> 
> I will tone it down if required.




Lol. Don't worry, you did a great job in defusing a rather... Tense situation. And Teleri has a strange sense of humour, so you struck her just right I think. Dunno about the rest. Those characters have been through alot, so don't expect immediate warm welcomes from them. 
But as for us the players, welcome to our band of merry crazies!


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

Now I think you've got the proper welcome for Sielwoodan... I thought he was too friendly lately, I had to find a new target.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2006)

Heh. We gots all different kinds of elfies here. The homicidal type (Calenthang), the silent type who doesn't like noisy people much (Seilwooden) and the slightly crazy type (Teleri.).


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2006)

Now to try and persuade Eilistraee to accept a druid, that will put the cat amongst the pigeons...


----------



## Majin (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok everyone, we've got a lot of loot to ID and even more to spread out between everyone before we move on to the second half of the adventure. Over the next few days Dhes & I will be working over a list of all the loot and dispensing it to everyone in a logical fashion for your approval. With the help of Verbatim, who's still watching from on high in the background, we've got a great starting point for this list and we'll be checking it out and seeing if there's anything we'd like to modify, so this is how it'll work:

- The items will be ID'ed by the friendly neighborhood wizard in town and his associates.

- If there is anything that you would specifically like for your character, stake a claim to it by the weekend.

- Anything that hasn't been claimed will be distributed in a logical way throughout the group and a list will be posted for the entire parties approval before we move on.

Here's the list of the ID'ed items:

3 potions - Darkvision, Cure Moderate Wounds, Levitate
1 arcane scroll - Claws of Darkness (p. 67 - FRCS)
1 divine scroll - Dominate Animal
1 suit of studded leather armor (magical) - +1 Studded Leather
1 heavy steel shield (magical) - +2 Heavy Steel Shield of Spell Resistance (13)
1 dagger (magical) - +2 Dagger of Returning
1 ring (magical) - Ring of Animal Friendship
1 rod (magical) - Immovable Rod
1 bag (magical) - Bag of Tricks (Rust colored)
1 bag (magical) - Bag of Holding I
1 silver basilisk statuette (whose eyes glow magically) - Two beads of force

Left over wands - Mimic - Which were the wands that you ended up identifying from the lot you had? I can't quite remember and can't find it in my notes at the moment. I'll get the rest of those ID'ed for you in this run.

Happy loot day!


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 15, 2006)

Definitely want that shield...
I have a +1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection to trade for it.

I also wanted to ask Majin specifically if Calenthang could get the MW Breastplate Ayden bought him upgraded at some point?
I kinda can't see him giving it up unless it's life-threatening crucial. A gift to remember his friend by and all...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2006)

Here my suggestion:

I don't feel like Sielwoodan MUST have anything of these items, but:

Anything that would raise his AC would be welcome, but I will call priority for these items to the front liners. My mithral chainshirt is better than any of these armors, but I could enchant it. Magical items, like the immovable rod and the bag of trick are items that I find fun to have around. I generally find many use for such item, the rod over all, having it with another character on Living EnWorld.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I have read from the point in Chapter VI where Majin suggested I start, right through to the current point

The only question I have to ask is:

What happenened between Dunstand opening the Tomb and the end of the battle where several people got sucked into the book?

He has a theory, but it might not fit the facts.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Left over wands - Mimic - Which were the wands that you ended up identifying from the lot you had? I can't quite remember and can't find it in my notes at the moment. I'll get the rest of those ID'ed for you in this run.




Unfortunately I don't have that information and it seems we lost it in the great database disaster as well as the items pulled from the room behind the sarcophagus of which all I remember is a magical half-spear of some sort (although I think I remember some magical jars or gourds of some type)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I don't have that information and it seems we lost it in the great database disaster as well as the items pulled from the room behind the sarcophagus of which all I remember is a magical half-spear of some sort (although I think I remember some magical jars or gourds of some type)




Isn't there was a shield too?

For what happen after the sarcophagus, in brief:

We loot a treasure room where we found potions and the spear, we then continue to explore and fall on a trap where skeleton attacked us. (In an OOC, the captor of Chastety soul trigger that trap). We then found a mechanical beholder. Not wanting to play with it, we removed the wand that was placed in his eyes. After that, we got out of that place, having foudn no clues. We ocntinue further in teh swamp up to the great statue that has fallen. We inspect the head of the statue (which contain many rooms) where we found a big insect and after that, the hag and her pet, a golem made of vegetales (don'T remember which kind exactly). Anyway, we destoyed both but the book power was triggered at that moment.

I don,t remember where we have found the book.


----------



## Majin (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, the database crash lost quite a lot of story that Wilphe would have find interesting to fill in the gaps of what's been happening. Velmont summarized it for the most part. There was also this interlude that I wrote pertaining to Chastity & another of their lost companions Andreas, just to give an idea of what's going on behind the scenes. I'm pretty sure there was another part to this, but I no longer have it saved, which is ashame as I quite liked how it turned out, but here is this part for what it's worth, (Just for flavor):

~
Tears streamed down her face as she was forced to watch the scene unfold. Those she loved but was denied their names, cut down right before her eyes. _You are the cause of this... _ Blood sprayed and flesh parted as grinning, exploding skulls ripped their bodies to shreds. A man in priestly vestments knelt by one of his fallen companions in an attempt to heal them, but was stabbed from behind with a scimitar. She watched in horror as the blade penetrated the priest’s back and exited through his chest. _Your fault…_ Her mouth worked in a silent scream as her body was wracked with unbearable pain. The cruel, cacophonous laughter continued to echo through her mind, in gleeful, orgasmic pleasure. _Suffer…_ it intoned.

_Sweet lady, blessed twilight to my wretched day,
Send me your enemies and your critics.
Send me the blind and the uninitiated,
And I will show them the enlightenment
That comes from agony.
In your name, I am strong._

_That cursed chant,_ he thought, sick of the twisted prayer he had heard repeated for hours upon hours. Andreas coughed up blood as his body was jarred with multiple scourge lashes. The blood ran down his chin and onto his tattered and ripped robes, already stained black with his life fluids. He fought not to scream as unseen images and designs were roughly etched into his skin with sharp needles. Soaked with poison to intensify the pain, was what they had whispered… Every time he was at the brink of death, he was brought back, so they could begin the process anew. His eyes stared, fixed straight ahead. Cold they were, after suffering this endless torture for so long. He would not give in. He would not relent. He would be strong. As another barrage of scourge tendrils ripped into his body a smile began to creep onto his face…
~

Now that that's taken care of here is the list of items from the swamp tomb and a list of all the wands ID'ed (Since I don't think I noticed any at all on your character sheet Mimic)

Wands

Color Spray - 12 charges
Light - 16 charges
Magic Missle (5th level) - 11 charges
Ray of Enfeeblement - 19 charges
Shield - 15 charges
Hold Person - 6 charges
Darkness - 25 charges
Melf's Acid Arrow - 19 charges
Lightning Bolt (6th level) - 5 charges
Searing Light - 10 charges

Everything Else:

+1 Dagger of Invisibility (1/day)
+1 Small Wooden Shield of Lightning Resistance
+1 Shock Halfspear
Gourd 1 - Potion of Heroism
Gourd 2 - Potion of Spider Climb
Gourd 3 - Potion of Water Breathing
Gourd 4 - Potion of Bull's Strength
Gourd 5 - Potion of Fire Breath
Gourd 6 - Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Gourd 7 - Potion of Darkvision
Gourd 8 - Potion of Cat's Grace

Even more goodies.   If I missed anything else or any questions please let me know.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> What happenened between Dunstand opening the Tomb and the end of the battle where several people got sucked into the book?
> 
> He has a theory, but it might not fit the facts.




Here is the readers digest version of what I remember...

We found a secret room behind the tomb filled with various items (some magical items,) not finding anything else we leave and get assulted by skeletons which were vaporised quite nicely by Verbatim's character. we continue looking around and found a mechanical beholder. Broddy wanted to take it with them but was outvoted. Instead we stripped what we could and left.


Having found nothing we decided to go find the hag and teach her that it was impolite to lie to us and the rest you know.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2006)

Anotehr note, Broddy is our only caster, but Sielwoodan, with his Sorcerer level, can manipulate wands. We have many of them, so he could become the poor arcane caster of teh group if we gives him a few wands.


----------



## Majin (Jun 15, 2006)

Also, any of you that mentioned you'd like to enchant your own armor instead of taking up magic items are free to do so if they have the funds and can find someone to do so.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2006)

I think that Teleri is fine right now. I'd like to upgrade her chainshirt to +1. Like Calenthang, she's probably not going to want to give it up. And I'd also like to trade the shield for a shortsword of some sort possibly masterwork or magical if we can afford it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't see why Teleri wouldn't want to give up her armor for a better suit if it comes along. Somebody ought to make use of it that can.
I also remember offering you the +1 Shortsword Calenthang is carrying. He isn't going to put it to use, and I think you should, having Two Weapon Fighting and all...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2006)

That'll work. If we can I'd really like some elvish chainmail. That's automatically masterwork and we can enchant it later.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 16, 2006)

Teleri would benefit from the +1 Studded Leather the group already has. That too is already masterwork and would therefore have no armor check penalty.
I do think anybody else that wants/needs it should have it though.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 16, 2006)

No big there either way.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Anotehr note, Broddy is our only caster, but Sielwoodan, with his Sorcerer level, can manipulate wands. We have many of them, so he could become the poor arcane caster of teh group if we gives him a few wands.




And somebody else is a bard with a few ranks in Use Magic Device for those spells that aren't on his list. Though I don't expect him to get a share of that loot either IC or OOC...


----------



## Dhes (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok. Here is the loot list, as always it’s in my signature but I’ll give you guys a link any way. 
Lolth Loot 

Me and Majin made some effort to distributing all the stuff, everything in green is what you get and everything in red is what you give up.  Please have a good look at it and tell me if everyone is ok with this. Majin will post a OOC if everyone agrees and the list is finalized after that everyone should update their character sheet.

When we have all the stuff I’ll make a tally of the gold that we have when we sell some stuff and we can look at stuff we must buy, but I don’t think we will need to buy much. Maybe a small castle or something. 

Ps:  Wilphe, we didn’t really know what to give you because your character sheet is not really updated.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2006)

Everything looks good but I would ask for the daze monster scroll to scribe into Broddy's spell book.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

Is Rex going to stay with us? It'd be cruel to abandon Drogo's doggie.


----------



## Majin (Jun 18, 2006)

Sure thing Mimic, go ahead and put that on your list. 

Kirinke - Yes Rex is staying with you guys. At the moment it looks as if he has joint-ownership by both Laurent & Sielwoodan who are looking after him.  Also, since you are being given an offhand weapon (short sword +1) to use with your two weapon fighting ability now, make sure to add an attack bonus for an attack with both weapons at the same time. Doing so will incur penalties depending on what feats you have and so on. There should be a useful chart somewhere in the PHB that will give you a list of what the penalties are depending on what you've got. Use that as a guide to get you modifiers right.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

Alrighty will do. But bear with me. I'm probly gonna mess it up first time.  Haven't really dealt with Two-weapon fighting yet.    

As for Rex staying with us, excellent. He'll be a good addition to the group, especially when he aids us with the spot, listen, search type things.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe one thing I was looking at that I am not sure, it the scimitar I get.

Yes, it's support well my favored enemy power (giving +2 damage), but that would be better use with my bow, as I have more attack with it. Also, I don't think putting all on the same character will be the best thing. I would rather go with something thatw oudl give me a edge against any opponent, like the warhammer of shock, and gives the scimitar to a front liner who would more likely draw it when they will meet some monstrous hamnoids.

Also, what happen to the sceond short sword. Me and calenthang lost there short sword +1 and only Teleri gain one. Is the other lost in the limbo with Ayden?


----------



## Majin (Jun 18, 2006)

Velmont - The way we figured it, from some input from Hipp, was that his short sword would be going to Teleri, and your short sword would just go to party loot to be sold off in place of the better scimitar. It was a tough decision on whether to give you the scimitar or not since we know you're most always using the bow, but we could not think of anyone better to give it to. If you still want your short sword back, by all means, it's your decision. We figure though that the scimitar would have just been sold off if someone didn't take it. 

From speaking with Hipp on a regular basis I'm pretty sure he wouldn't want it weighing him down as a backup weapon or anything, and Teleri cannot use it with her longsword without incurring a larger penalty. Dhes has said he's happy with what he's got, and it's really not Broddy's thing of course. So that would leave Laurent. Wilphe, if you'd like the scimitar I'm sure something can be worked out in character to get it in your hands. We thought of giving your character something in order to spread things out a bit, and Dhes was going to suggest IC that he be given a chance and a bit of trust, like he'd been given before, by allowing Laurent to aid the party with some of those things. 

At the end of the day, it's all your guys' stuff, and you all have the final decision in who gets what. So if something doesn't sound right with what we've worked up, then we'll work on it till everyone's happy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 19, 2006)

Like I said IC, Teleri is willing to give him a chance, so giving him some weapons and equipment wouldn't be too out of line for her. She is going to keep a firm on him though, because well, it is kinda wierd that he showed up just then


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 19, 2006)

Updated Character Sheet Per Loot:

AC: 24
~Touch: 15
~Flat-Footed: 21
SR: 13

(6) Fortitude: 4 + 1 + 1
(6) Reflex: 2 + 3 + 1
(4) Will: 2 + 1 + 1

Weight Carried: 90lbs (Light Load = 20ft)

Dhes: I'll gladly trade Calenthang's Periapt of Wound Closure for the Amulet of Natural Armor +2  
I'll also give Dunstand or Sielwoodan a Potion of Invisibility, since Calenthang will probably never use it...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2006)

Gives the invisibility potion to the rogue, he will do better use of it.

For the scimitar. I don't see it pretty usefull. The warhammer or the halfspear, being of shock, will do better work in my hand. Also, the short sword have one grat quality, it is a light weapon, which mean if I am grapple, one of the situation I am very unlikely to use my bow, I can use it.

So I would prefer to keep the short sword and leave the scimitar to Laurent or sell it. If the warhammer is unused and not sold (Sielwoodan would protest, as it is Ayden's weapon), he would carry it too. One heavy weapon, one light weapon and one range weapon will do a good job in the hand of the warrior Sielwoodan is.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 19, 2006)

It`s up to you vermont, ifyou want to carry the hammer. I don`t think we should sell it, yes it`s good money but we have all we need at the moment and i don`t really think any one can come up with a good reason to sell it in RP. I`ll make the changes to the list whene i get home from work, the potions and stuff. We still need to think about the stuff we want to buy, i can`t really think of any thing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 19, 2006)

I think we should sell everything we can't use/won't use, see what our funds really are, and then worry about what needs buying.
As long as everyone has a potion of healing, we should probably be okay for the rest of the adventure...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2006)

In that case, I will keep the short sword +1 (always good to have a good light weapon) and I'll carry Ayden's warhammer. The scimitar can be sold or given to who want it.

Here my wish list:

Amulet of Health +2
Bracer of Archery
* Mithral Chain Shirt +1 
Mithral Chain Shirt +1 of Shadow and/or Silence
Migthy (+2) Composite Longbow +1 of Shock
*Efficient Quiver
Gloves of Dexterity +2
*Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds

Ok, there s a lot and I don't expect to have half of that. It's just a wish list. But the * means that would be more appreciated now, and would cost only 3100 gp for the whole.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 19, 2006)

Krinke, some points of interest on your character sheet. 

Your Fort should be +7 and not +6 (“4th lvl cleric, +4” + “2th lvl fighter, +3” + “+0 CON” = +7)

You don’t add you’re strength modifier to your BAB so that should be +5

You do add you strength modifier to your Grapple so that should be +8 (+0 for size)

Your AC is a bit puzzling you say its 20 (10, +3 dex, +4MW chain shirt, +1 Darkwood shield, +2 Amulet of natural armor)
I thought you wanted to go 2 weapon fighting if so you should take out the Shield. 
If you still want to carry around the shield you should tell in an sblock that you equipping the shield and that majin adds a +1 to your AC.  
I also see you added a +2 amulet, I know the party has one, and up till now that was going to Calanthang. 
I think if you want it you will have to fight the main tank for it  , or we can always look into buying one if we have to money. 
At the moment you don’t have it so I don’t think it should be on your sheet. 
Taking off the shield and amulet, we get a total of (10, +3 dex, +4 MW Chain shirt = 17)

Your composite longbow should be changed to, at the moment you have a attack of +11 on it, this as far as I can see is incorrect. +5 BAB, +3 Dex gets you +8. The bow is not magical or MW so it gives you no extras on attack, what it does give you, is a +2 on damage. You also got the attack wrong on StormArmor, she gives you a +2 on attack and damage. +5 BAB, +3 Str, +2 StormArmor  = +10

Is there a silver lining, yes there is. You are cheating yourself on your two weapon fighting. 
You have the two weapon fighting feat and if you use the short sword +1 on your off hand you only get a -2 penalty on both your weapons. Your weapons should look something like this;

*+8 Ranged,* Composite longbow, 1D8 +2, x3 critical

*Single handed *
*+10 Melee,* StormArmor, 1D8 +5, 19-20/x2 critical
*+9 Melee,* Short sword, 1D6 +4, 19-20/x2 critical

*duel wielding *
*+8 Melee,* StormArmor, 1D8 +5, 19-20/x2 critical
*+7 Melee,* Short sword, 1D6 +4, 19-20/x2 critical 

I know all the number stuff can be a pain in the ass sometimes, especially if you multi class.
If you have any questions feel free to E-mail me at D.estlatchello.nl.
If anyone finds something wrong in here please post, even I can err.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2006)

I was thinking about, I could take one of the shield too, wathever there is left. After all, i fight in one hand style, not two handed or two weapons, so for teh rare moment I fight in close combat, I wouldn't complain by more AC.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on what you're willing to carry, Velmont.
I dropped the +1 Heavy Steel Shield of Arrow Deflection, and the group has at least one Dark Wood Shield up for grabs...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2006)

If I am shoot by a ranged weapon, most likely I'll have my bow in hand anyway. And I can carry 15 lbs more. If I take an heavy steel shield, I will be loaded at max for my light weight capacity. The drakwood shield will be ebtter for the use I'll do of it. And the deflection arrow shield could be sold.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 20, 2006)

I will finish off Laurent's equipment tout suite.

Neither he nor I expect a share, and he's not proficiant with a Scimitar yet anyway. That said. We might expect the situation to change after a battle or to where he's usefulness and used a cure stick or two, but right now, it's a non issue for him and me.

That said, if the group decides they want to give him custody of a wand as backup that's cool


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2006)

Kirinke - What exactly are you trying to accomplish with the diplomacy check request? Teleri's not asking a question that might be deemed sensitive information and is not trying to get anything that Andress might be reluctant to tell her out of her, she's simply trading words with her back and forth, but to what end? It was just a little confusing to see that. If you could elaborate more on what it is you're looking to do?


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Well considering Teleri's fairly average charisma score, I was using the diplomancy check to make sure that Andress didn't take offense. 

Teleri is in fact seeing which way the wind blows and she is also gauging Andress' character, exactly what sort of priestess she is. In addition, she's also fishing for information as well as establishing herself as relatively harmless as well as forming some sort of rapport with the Illmater priestess, because she is a principle person in Twilight Hallow.


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2006)

That would technically be three seperate checks. Diplomacy to not piss her off, Sense Motive to gauge her and gather information to well... gather information. In the future, if it's not obvious what the skill check your requesting is being used for please write up a small description as to what you'd like to try to do.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Alrighty. Well, I just put up the Diplomancy check, because I didn't have any ranks in sense motive or gather information. About the only thing that might work is a Wisdom bonus to those checks. I dunno.... You're da boss.   

And I thought I did tell you what I was going to do right before she left to go see Andress. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2006)

Whether that be the case or not, on specific instances of skill usage it is better if you be more specific or direct about it, just to be safe so there's no confusion. The whole "concept" behind going to see someone "in-game" and a specific use of a skill have no correlation between each other unless they are both put into action in the same post, if you get what I'm saying.  

It's also to protect your characters from being second-guessed by the DM. So as to avoid them doing something that you really didn't have in mind.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Gotcha. No argument there.  On with the game?


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2006)

As always...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

I should warn you, Teleri is very suspicious of Andress. Just the idea of parading the body of a paladin, whom the priestess has admitted that she knows soul is in torment by some unknown enemy seems.... Ewww. If you get my meaning.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 25, 2006)

Ilmater is the god of Suffering. Parading the body of one who has suffered in the name of Ilmater doesn't seem that suspicious.
I'm a little intrigued as to why Teleri suspects Andress of anything.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Illmater may be the god of suffering, but does the clergy revel in it? I don't believe so. To her it seems to be a bit decadant and wierd, therefore suspicious. From what I understand, his clerics are very unassuming. They may suffer for specific causes, but they don't seek it out and dance for joy about it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually, the clergy of Ilmater do revel in it. They worship martyrdom above all.
Unless Teleri is a xenophobe, like Calenthang is becoming, the decadent and weird practices of different cultures aren't really wise reasons for her to be suspicious of them. I'd hope our resident, good-natured cleric would be a bit more open-minded...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Majin? Would Teleri know the basics of the Illmater religion?
+3 Knowledge religion.

Teleri is open minded, but the idea of parading a dead body around like a trophy gives her a major case of the heebie jeebies. Remember, Sehanine's clergy does administer funeral rights and guard the remains of the fallen amongst other things (almost direct quote there as a matter of fact). So I'd think she'd be very offended by that sort of parade as it shows a kind of disrespect to the dead and the spirit of the fallen.

And that's pretty much what I've been basing it off on, her own personal feelings. Remember, however good natured and open minded she is, she tends to be lead by her heart and impulses. And her first impulse on the parade thing is *Ewww! Major badness there!*


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 26, 2006)

Just making sure I understand your reasoning's foundations before I resign myself to letting Calenthang actually agree with Teleri  
I wouldn't want Teleri's reputation marred by being pigeonholed in the same mindset as the only-person-to-make-Broddy-cry's without good cause...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2006)

No problems there. Even people who disagree on most things usually have a few things they agree on.   I suspect that goes for slightly crazy she-elves as well as xenophobic making gnome's cry elves.


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2006)

Kirinke - Ilmater is an incredibly well known god in the Realms. Many a commoner knows a lot about this god and I'd figure most any priestess that trains and studies for years is most any religion would have studied the most prevalent other religions out there. Basically, it'd have to be a hermetic society, Teleri's religion, to not have a clue who Ilmater was 

Let's also make sure that Teleri's feelings are indeed Teleri's feelings and not Kirinke's. We've had issue with that before if you remember. Just be careful


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2006)

Heh. Gotcha. But this is really based off of her feelings and training, because I am going by the dogma part of her religion as stated in the forgotten realms faith's and patheon's rulebook. From what I've read, she would be seriously offended that Chasitity's body was not properly buried or laid out in a manner fitting for a paladin.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alrighty. Well, I just put up the Diplomancy check, because I didn't have any ranks in sense motive or gather information. About the only thing that might work is a Wisdom bonus to those checks. I dunno.... You're da boss.




ARGGGH!

I knew I should have gone with her...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't worry, this is just an initial trip. She's just trying to establish a rapport if nothing else and checking to see if something seems off. Once she gets back with you guys, she'll send in Laurete. For the moment, she is trying to appear as a relatively harmless and somewhat naive priestess, which isn't such an act, considering her youth. That way, she can gain Andress' trust and if the good lady is up to something, Teleri will have a better chance at ferreting it out. And if you think about it, she is perfect for that particular job.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 5, 2006)

> ooc:
> Do you know which goddess was called the Lady of Pain or the Willing whip as one of her monikers? Teleri is suspecting that the priestess is either knowingly or unknowingly serving either her or Shar. I mean, lookit the evidence. A priestess who seems to revel in suffering (the servants of Illmater don't as a rule revel in pain or torture, but will willing undergo such if the cause is good and or will result in something good.)




Loviatar is "Maiden of Pain" and "The Willing Whip"
     And causing other people to suffe and reveling in it is her forte

Shar's titles are "Lady of Loss", "Mistress of the Night" & "Dark Goddess"
      More likely to regard suffering as a means to an end rather than an end in itself


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2006)

Whatever that priestess is, she sure isn't a true priestess of Illmater, or one who has seriously fallen off the deep end in any case. I think that bit with the parade of the dead thing going on is proof enough.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be away from civilization for until Sunday. Good week-end everyone.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2006)

What time of day is it? I was under the assumtion that it was late evening.


----------



## Majin (Jul 7, 2006)

It is. Don't worry, Broddy's not going crazy just yet.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 7, 2006)

Already?

I guess we spent a lot of time staring at magic items...


----------



## Dhes (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok,  guys you had had quite some time to take a look at the list and throw in your 2 cents. 
I made a quick calculation of the money we would have if we sold the stuff we don’t need please have a last look at it. 

If we sell all the stuff, we would be left with a total of 13925 gold. You can see that I didn’t sell all the “stuff”, I don’t think we need to 2 copper we get from selling a bedroll. 

This Is the last chance for changes, I’ll wait till EVERYONE posts his ye or nay till I make it divined. Also please take your time to put up a wish list like Velmont and we can see what priority to put to it. A wish list also gives Majin a heads up for what kind of loot drops he should consider in the game.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2006)

When we met Laurent and got back to town, it was late evening...
We all went to bed and woke up to discuss the magic items around the breakfast table, I believe. Laurent went out to talk to people, Teleri went to talk to Andress, and Calenthang and Dunstand went out to sell stuff. It has been kinda slow since then...

Anyway. Yay to Dhes.

Wishlist:

Enchanted Breastplate
Magical Longsword
Belt of Strength
Amulet of Health (I won't fight Velmont for it  )
+5 Vorpal Bane of Aberrations Longsword

Anything that'll increase our tank's defense, attack, or hitpoints really.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Amulet of Health (I won't fight Velmont for it  )




You won't have to, you,ll have it. I just need to see at the number of hit point Sielwoodan have lost since the start of the game. Being on the last line help him greatly to keep his HP high. I'll take the second.



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> +5 Vorpal Bane of Aberrations Longsword




Nice idea... For me, it will be an Holy Seeking Migthy(+2) Composite Longbow +1 of Shock, Fire, Frost and Speed. But I can wait for it with a Migthy(+2) Composite Longbow +1 of Shock.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2006)

Teleri's Wishlist
Elvish chainmail, eventually way magical.
A magical item that will protect her from charm/domination spells
A pierapt of wisdom and or headband of intellect
A necklace of adaptation
Ring of protection, cloak of protection etc
Stove of everlasting flame (for fun if nothing else. )
Cloak of shelter

Sanity of course is also good. lol. 

That's all I can think of right now. Stop me now before I start singing the Lollypop guild....


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't really have a wish list for Broddy, anything "wizardly" would be good.


----------



## Majin (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright everyone, decision time. What's it gonna be? This DM is eager to move things along but needs to know the groups final decision(s) before heading forward.

Kirinke: Your guess on the times is correct - Remember to post up a new spell list before things get moving again.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2006)

First, go ask a few question to teh parent of the dead girl first, then, maybe we will take a visit to Andress, depending on what we have learned.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 18, 2006)

Calenthang will do whatever the others want, only showing enough reluctance to let Laurent know he's not doing it for him


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 18, 2006)

Agrees with Velmont


----------



## kirinke (Jul 18, 2006)

Teleri will readily agree to questioning the girl's parents and she is going to cast detect undead as soon as she can. That spell should be rather interesting to say the least as methinks the DM is perhaps modeling Twilight hollow after Silent hill or along a similar vein.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2006)

Velmont's idea is a good one.


----------



## Majin (Jul 23, 2006)

Alrighty, it's looking like that will be the path to choose. Night shall pass and I'll post up the next scene after you guys have woken up and headed out.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Teleri and Laurent are going to be the cuddliest torturers ever...


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, obviously pain doesn't work with these guys, so sweetness, light and fluffy teddy bears it is.   

I think Lauret should start singing something sugary sweet at the man. Just to get things rolling.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2006)

I just now fully realised that we have seperated the party... we are doomed, doomed I say


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2006)

Team A
Sielwoodan
Calenthang
Broddy

Team B
Dunstand
Teleri
Laurent

Team A can beat Team B any day of the week


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 22, 2006)

Your social-fu is weak...


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2006)

You call Ug weak. Ug smash. Now who weak.


----------



## xmanii (Sep 30, 2006)

<delurking> 

*waves*

Just wanted to let you know that I would like to be considered as an alternate (I've recently gotten back to D&D after a few years hiatus), and am reading all the posts, which is taking me a bit (halfway mark on Chapter 2, but I did read all the OOC ones).

Thanks!

<lurk>


----------



## Dhes (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh dam, thanks for going through a 160+ pages of rambling. I fore one think that any one that will take the time to read a game for that long deserves to be bumped up on the Alt-list.  
I’m just sorry to say that we have been slow the last few weeks. I’m sure we will get back on the path before you get to chapter 8.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow... he will have learn about all teh old character. If you nlook at the story only, it seems the members of thsi group are doomed to meet a dark end


----------



## kirinke (Oct 2, 2006)

If you look close, most of our characters are either slightly crazy, mostly crazy or going crazy. About the only holdouts are Seilwooden and Laurete and Laurete is only sane cuz he hasn't been with us long and nothing much bothers Seilwooden.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2006)

One good trick to pass as not crazy: don't say a word  Now that Ayden is gone, Sielwoodan might turn crazy if he think he can lead that group


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2006)

xmanii - Hi there. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, it's been a rough week so far. I'm pretty impressed that you're taking the initiative to read up on all our threads. It's really the best way to understand everything that's going on and how the party has grown over time. Although all the adventures we've had thus far are unconnected, and just something to do until we get to the Spider Queen mega-adventure (which is coming up next guys  ) I've managed to add in somethings of my own to be resolved so that the overall story of the characters themselves does not feel like it's skipping around. Shoot me off an e-mail after you've caught on everything and let me know what you think. I'm always interested to know how what other people think about my games. On the alt-list you go.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 6, 2006)

I can email you afterward  Care to shoot me an email (patsite at calandyr dot com), so I can have yours, or post yours again, I didn't save it. 
Haven't had much time to read it the past few days, between being sick, watching Lost, getting some new d20 books (Bastion had a $5 sale), etc. Should be able to get some more reading now.
One thing that sucks, is the loss of posts from the big crash (I went and downloaded all the threads pertaining to your game, hope you don't mind   )


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2006)

Lost is the best excuse anyone could _ever_ have for not doing _any_thing. Good man.  

Yea, the crash was rather unfortunate though. I don't think we lost _too_ much if I recall, but there certainly may have been some important developments within those threads. Now they are lost to time.  :\


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2006)

Selective amnesia is such a wonderful thing when that occurs tho heh.

Ohh, since the cultist guy didn't have much to say, Teleri decked him into unconsciousness. I know, a bit rough, but it's alot better than slitting his throat and they might need to question him some more. Nothing says security like being in dreamland and all.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 11, 2006)

Majin, I sent you an email, I hope your email addy from June 2004, is current (timoan at comcast dot net).


----------



## Majin (Oct 11, 2006)

Sure did. Just shot you off a reply.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 28, 2006)

Heya 

Just ignore my post on the character thread. (watches everyone go to look    )


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

Xmanii: Congrats on getting moved into the game. It will definately be something you will enjoy, as they are some of the finest on the board.

All: Just wanted to say hi and admit I am still spying in on you guys when I can..


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence V, it's much appreciated. 

X - Listen to that man, he's one of the best, and is sorely missed.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of confidence V, it's much appreciated.
> 
> X - Listen to that man, he's one of the best, and is sorely missed.




If there was space, flattery would bring me back amigo, but I will enjoy the story as it is for now as a cheerleader and shade. But it is welcomed all the same..


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

You know there's always space for you V. You just make sure you can stay for _good_ before you say the word, y'hear?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> You know there's always space for you V. You just make sure you can stay for _good_ before you say the word, y'hear?




Read you loud and clear boss...loud and clear. Also as a side note..you have mail..


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Verbatim, just trying to live up to the hype now. Thankfully Majin is giving me pointers, so there will be some edits.

You should rejoin


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

I have learned that I should never say _never_, but I have learned that sometimes you have to say _not just yet_.


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

<ominous music plays> 

Hmm...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

C'mon...I play er played the nephew of a minor diety of bards...I gotta start getting the rust off...I mean..making sure I don't disappoint you guys..


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, if ya'll do come back, we surely need Ayden. He's the sanest one of our merry band of crazies.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, V, I am keeping your hammer just for you. And Sielwoodan, who has ever trust Ayden to be the leader, see now no one to take your place. Calenthang doesn't think enough before acting, Teleri is just a kid, he wouldn't let an assassin lead the group and Broddy is too concern by his book... Yo would releive Sielwoodan of a weight if you would come back, and he wouldn't need to concern anymore about that and start to gives back sharp comments to the others. 

Anyway, happy to see you are always around.

And welcome xmanii


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

Well as the party gets to know and accept Laurent into the fold a bit more I could easily see him stepping up into that leadership role. I wonder how he and Ayden would clash?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Laurent? Do you really think that Sielwoodan would trust laurent so soon... up to now, only Ayden have been called friend by the archer. He trusts Dunstand"s stealth skills, Broddy's arcane knowledge and Calenthang's martial skills, but that's all. He might be the most social person of the group, but he hasn't risk his life yet and havn't been there for a quater of the challenges the group have met.

Nothing against the player, just the characters


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

I think Laurent will do good once he gets past the stigma of showing up when the wounds were so fresh to everyone. Also with there just being a short amount of time that has passed IC, it will take some time to loosen things up.

Also when I said _not yet_, I promise there was more than one day before I could come back. But I do appreciate the votes for wanting me back in the fold, and I promise I will make sure that Ayden comes back ready to do what he does best..


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Laurent? Do you really think that Sielwoodan would trust laurent so soon... up to now, only Ayden have been called friend by the archer.




Friend, and thinking back, revered as well 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> And welcome xmanii




Thanks!


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

All in due course I guess hehe.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Friend, and thinking back, revered as well




You have a fresher and better memory it seems.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 30, 2006)

I think only Calenthang called Ayden revered, even after Ayden told him just to call him Ayden. It took Sielwooden and Ayden quite a while to build up the respect, and for the longest time Ayden never knew if the archer was going to shoot him rather than listen to some upstart human telling him what to do...


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I think only Calenthang called Ayden revered, even after Ayden told him just to call him Ayden. It took Sielwooden and Ayden quite a while to build up the respect, and for the longest time Ayden never knew if the archer was going to shoot him rather than listen to some upstart human telling him what to do...




It was one of the two.   

Navy test

Dark Slate Blue test

Black test

Dark Slate Gray test

Blue test


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Shooting Ayden? I don't speak about Teleri, but Ayden, never.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm out for a coupla days and you guys've resurrected the dead and summoned another demon to do our bidding 
Welcome aboard, xmanii!
Nice to hear from you again, Verbatim!

[lecture]Calenthang uses titles before the others' names often times because he comes from a life among nomads where everyone had a specific place and job to do. If he didn't know their place, he would simply address them as friends.[/lecture]


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Laurent? Do you really think that Sielwoodan would trust laurent so soon... up to now, only Ayden have been called friend by the archer. He trusts Dunstand"s stealth skills, Broddy's arcane knowledge and Calenthang's martial skills, but that's all. He might be the most social person of the group, but he hasn't risk his life yet and havn't been there for a quater of the challenges the group have met.
> 
> Nothing against the player, just the characters




Well it doesn't help that I deliberatly pitched Laurent into a situation where he is incompetant as part of his right of passage...

Plus no one has any reason to trust him, yet.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, paranoia sets in


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Ahhh, paranoia sets in




Paranoia... you tell this just like it was a default


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 10, 2006)

And while Majin is nice enough to give me credit for the fight, I am afraid that you guys will destroy my creation and scoff at the attempt..

Hopefully it will be something deadly, er I mean fun, for you guys...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2006)

Hah, just had Teleri aim at the enemy spellcaster. Knowing Maj and you, it'll probably be somebody we know who is bespelled or dominated for added guilt tripping.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2006)

Unless you have all became cozy with Pains while I was away, I doubt you know who is leading the ogres. I would worry less on who is there and more on why and will you survive with the tank out of the fight and a potential coup de grace in the making...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2006)

While I know I have been out of the loop for a while, I have to admit that I am not used to seeing the party fight as disjointed as it is. When I made this encounter up, I thought that it might take a round or two longer if Calenthang failed his saving throw, but now I am really worried about you guys.

Verbatim's predictions on Rd3:

-Calenthang remains held
-Sielwoodan and Teleri get nailed again from the ogre's regular attacks.
-Teleri gets knocked out/dying from the AoOs. I still don't know how committing a senseless suicide is in her character, but will take your word for it. 
-Laurant wastes a good bard song when he has to verbally activate that wand. Sorry dude but you can't sing your bard song and make the musical wand work. The good news is that it will still linger for a few moments and help out the others as it can.
-Dunstand invests in brown pants as he takes over as tank as Sielwoodan will have between 2-10 hps and will be toothpaste if he gets hit again by the quicker ogres.
-Broddy's summoned monkeys will either save the group or just delay a bruised death.

All these thoughts are unsolicited, but man is it good to be evil sometimes..


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 19, 2006)

The Not-A-Bard-Song (TM) will last another five rounds, that looks being 3 rounds longer than the party.

Healing has been requested, so that's what he'll do.
Otherwise he'd be using his archer feats to deal with the spellcaster, or that Acid Arrow wand he's somehow picked up...


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 19, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> The Not-A-Bard-Song (TM) will last another five rounds, that looks being 3 rounds longer than the party.
> 
> Healing has been requested, so that's what he'll do.
> Otherwise he'd be using his archer feats to deal with the spellcaster, or that Acid Arrow wand he's somehow picked up...




If you get enough time to do anything other than keep that healing tune up with the wand I will be impressed..

Welcome to the party...hope you survive the day...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Darned. If you put it that way can I change her actions to reach whichever one is wounded the most? and maybe drag Calenthang out of the way? Still bravely stupid, but they are rather badly outgunned here.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a question for you Majin. Do you allow IF/THEN actions? A simplistic version is below:

IF I can catch both ogres in a web, THEN I will cast web
IF I can't, THEN I will cast magic missile on one of them.

As for the combat, hopefully it will take some of the pressure off the tanks. Unfortuantely, I don't have a dispel magic, for the reasons stated in the IG thread.


*edit
it= the illusion


----------



## Majin (Nov 20, 2006)

Certainly Xmanii to your question. As long as you believe that your character could make the discernsion then it's fine to use the if/then thing.

Kirinke - It has always been my policy that if you wish to change your actions you are able to if you can get to it before everyone else has posted, so therefore if you feel like you want to change your actions, you are free to do so...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2006)

You know you have it wrong when Calenthang is holded, Sielwoodan is the main melee combatant of teh fight and Teleri is shooting arrows behind him... it should have been: Calenthang is teh main melle while Sielwoodan support with his bow and Teleri is holded for her better safety... ok, that was a cheap and easy shot


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Lol.
*smacks velmont upside the head with a rolled up newspaper.

Bad... No cookie for you!

Hee. She isn't exactly standing on a firm foundation so to speak at the best of times. Good hearted though, just a bit of a bent bint.

Well then I'm going to amend my previous post then, the one with the actiony bits in it.  

Thanks Maj,


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't mean to sound selfish, but the sooner Calenthang is no longer magically Held, the better. That probably seems pretty obvious to some.
What are the chances of him being rescued from his current situation by one of the others?
What are the chances of him breaking out of the spell's influence unaided (I haven't had a chance to look up Hold Person's spell description...)?

I just feel this entire encounter will go smoother if the collective can concentrate on more important things while the tank takes the blows he's designed for.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 20, 2006)

Just double checked, and I have nothing that will get rid of the hold person 

You will be able to get a new saving throw every round though (assuming it is hold person).


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with hipp... would Broddy have something?


----------



## Dhes (Nov 20, 2006)

What we really need is a scroll that ups Calenthangs will save. But while I’m at it I’ll just wish for a wish-ring and Drizzt  and the rest as party members (not Wulfgar, he should really die …again).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Weeellll. I changed Teleri's actions a bit. Depending on the circumstances (who she reaches first), her courses of action will be: heal Seilwooden or grab Calenthang and drag him out of the way.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 20, 2006)

Heal Sielwoodan, I hope :\ 
They don't seem very concerned with Calenthang. Why attack a sitting duck when there're a bunch of turkeys running loose


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

That's her first choice. Heal Seilwooden.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 20, 2006)

Which will also provoke an AoO...hope you have invested some points in concentrate. Your best move will be to take a 5' step then do the healing, standing still and doing it just begs them to pummel you more.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2006)

Good point. She's doing that.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we should leave, right now.

And pull back to the house, hopefully there we can make a stand and the ogres will be at a disadvantage if they try and fight indoors.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

While a tactical retreat might work if all of the party was up and able, if Cal fails his saving throw in RD 3, and you guys beat feet it might give one of the ogre's a reason to smash the skull in or the pain a reason to simply snap his immobile neck.

Just another two coppers to throw on the plate.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm actually all for an expeditious retreat at this point, but I hope you guys don't sacrifice Calenthang for it


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah..it would suck if you died and others more worthy of that honor managed to live..*evil chuckle*


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurent moved up next to Calenthang so he can pick him up if necessary.

Calenthang is not that heavy, so either Teleri or Laurent can pick him up, whilst the other holds the line. Laurent has combat expertise for this sort of situation, he won't do anything to the ogres, but he will boost his AC to 19 - which is about as good as anyone can get.

In addition we will have Boddy's apes appearing to buy us some time, that might allow more of us to carry him


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Laurent moved up next to Calenthang so he can pick him up if necessary.
> 
> Calenthang is not that heavy, so either Teleri or Laurent can pick him up, whilst the other holds the line. Laurent has combat expertise for this sort of situation, he won't do anything to the ogres, but he will boost his AC to 19 - which is about as good as anyone can get.
> 
> In addition we will have Boddy's apes appearing to buy us some time, that might allow more of us to carry him




Not to be a bad scout about all this, but to move to Calenthang's side you would have had to pass in and around the ogres and be just about in the middle of the stinking cloud.

Unless Majin sees it differently than how I have pictured to combat field.

On the plus side, you do have a point with the apes being able to in theory cloud the scene a bit give you guys a few moments breather.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately Broddy doesn't have any way to counter act the hold person but the victim gets a will save each round.

Once the fiendish ape shows up I think things will go better, and as always Broddy does have a few more tricks up his sleeve.

Unfortunately Broddy can't communicate with the ape so all it will do is attack.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

I was under the impression that the map was something like:

Trapdoor
Pain
Ogres
Calenthang and Sielwoden
Laurent and Teleri
Dunstand, Boddy, Jahon
Door​
If it is more like:

Trapdoor
Pain / Calenthang
Ogres
Sielwoden
Laurent and Teleri
Dunstand, Boddy, Jahon
Door​


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 21, 2006)

Prolly more like:

Calenthang
Trapdoor
Pain
Ogres
Sielwoodan
Laurent/Teleri
Dunstand/Broddy/Jahon
FREEDOM​
Calenthang was bright and decided to position himself behind the attackers 

EDIT: The trapdoor is in the floor, right? That's a bit confusing, that part...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

Wait, does this mean that Sielwoden is tanking by himself?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Calenthang (held)
                                                  Trapdoor
                                                     Pain (casting?)
                                                Fiendish Ape (going after ogre #1)
                                                  Ogre1/Ogre2
                                                  Sielwoodan/former Teleri spot (Swinging hammer)
                                                  Laurent/Teleri (both using wands of CLW on Sielwoodan)
                   Dunstand(invis dagger tossing)      Broddy(wand)/Jahon (casting illusion)
                                                   FREEDOM​

Is how I see it..so yes when it is Teleri's turn, she will 5' step back to use the wand/cast cure. After this round, it will be Sielwoodan tanking alone in the ranks of the heroes with the ape in the back flanking.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

Right, well okay, Laurent will probably go to melee next round then.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Can it be the quiet gnome is becoming a battle commander? And all it took was his book killing three people..


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 21, 2006)

Well we don't _know_ that are dead yet


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

Very true...all it took was the _perceived_ death of three of thier companions..

All in all, I know you guys will be fine...bruised maybe, but fine in the end. Besides, this will be a great fight to snap you guys out of the mistrust funk. Well...maybe it will..


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2006)

Lol. Teleri is willing to trust them, at least a little bit. But one wrong step....


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2006)

With Calenthang isolated and Sielwoodan half-death in the front line, I see the things that have been drawing since teh start of this game: All original character have to die or dissapear sooner or later


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think that will happen...Cal and you are tough, even for elves, and I don't think that the original squad should be counted out yet. You _never_ know what the future will bring...


----------



## Mimic (Nov 21, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Can it be the quiet gnome is becoming a battle commander? And all it took was his book killing three people..




The book and his three missing friends have had quite a profound effect on Broddy.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> You _never_ know what the future will bring...






			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> All original character have to die or _dissapear_ sooner or later




Dissapearing doesn't mean you cannot reapear. And everyone knows that in Dungeon, even death isn't permanent...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2006)

And even if it is, that's what Ghost Walk is for.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

While I don't think we will be seeing too many Ghost Walkers, I understand your point Velmont. And with the money you guys have on hand, you could _donate _ enough stuff now to have someone raised.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2006)

Even if I have stop to count how many of my characters got killed (Table top games ar ereally hard on me. If I was supersticious, I would have changed my set of die long time ago...), it is always at least annoying to see your character dying. And just roleplaying talking, I have none of my characters who had the will to die, survival was something improtant for all of my characters.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2006)

Never really had a character death. When I was playing in 2E and 1E, our campaigns were pretty much monty-haul and munchkin type games. But now, I'd say if Teleri or the other characters I play bought it, it would very much depend on the circumstances to whether or not they'd be raised.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2006)

In PbP, I have two death. My first was in a Super game, playing the son of a rich man who was just too dumb to survive that long, but he died like you could expect in a comic, at his best.

The sceond is a character in LEW, but being the lowest level character, being a wizard and being in an adventure reknown to be a meat-grinder, you cannot do a mistake. I did only one and I got killed (and ressurected), but losing alevel is pretty frustrating in PbP.... it is 6 month of XP


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 21, 2006)

I broke out the little gnome mage in LEW and hope he will survive long enough for me to gain 6 months of XP..

And deaths always have a nice twist to them in stories, even when the person would be better off staying dead...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2006)

If your gnome have money, come by di Senzio's Magical Shop, you'll find a few interesting items for him at good price


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If your gnome have money, come by di Senzio's Magical Shop, you'll find a few interesting items for him at good price




Schweet!!! Now all I have to do is get some money and a little bit of XP and I will be there.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Schweet!!! Now all I have to do is get some money and a little bit of XP and I will be there.




Don't forget, I don't only sell, but buy magical items a better price (sell to players at 80%, buy from players at 60%), so it is even easier to make money with me around. Presently the shop is low in magical items, but high on money.

This publicity was paid by Rinaldo di Senzio, magical item trader of Orussus. And now, back to our main show.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2006)

*points to sign* ~ NO SOLICITING ~


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 22, 2006)

Dang..and I was just about to get to the part where I asked for a job to generate extra income...

Ah well..back to talking about Cal's demise then I gues..


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2006)

And that is what I get for speaking too soon....the dice gods have turned against my encounter!

*sigh* Go ahead..cash in on the XP cash cow now...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 23, 2006)

It has a good potential of turning bad... potential is not enough


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't Jinx It!

We're all going to be hurting on this one though. Then I suspect staking out ye old false priestess of Illmater's abode is next on the agenda. We can't go simply charging in there and slitting her throat without proof of her evilness ya know. Welll Calenthang would, but the rest of us haven't gone evil. Just nuts.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 23, 2006)

There is a thin line between madness and greatness. Perhaps Cal is simply becoming brave enough to take a step on the razor's edge?


----------



## xmanii (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy Belated Turkey Day!


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

Happy belated Thanksgiving here as well. Hee...
After dinner my tummy didn't know whether to thank me or just groan and gurgle.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanksgiving? that was last month


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

Mebbe for those up in da frozen north.   
Still Turkey.... Mmmmmm.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 25, 2006)

We celebrated the fact that a old guy came to Holland on a steamboat packed with black slaves and candy. 
If you’re a good boy the slaves puts something in your shoe  , but if you’re a bad boy they put you in a bag and take you to Spain   (a country warmer and nicer than Holland).


----------



## Majin (Nov 25, 2006)

Win-Win either way huh? Sounds like a good holiday.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 25, 2006)

Same thoughts...either gifts or a cruise...wish I always had that option.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey all, look who's still alive. If anyone is still out there, it looks like I'm going to have to do what I've always said I wouldn't, and that's put the game on hold. I've thought long and hard about this decision and what my current situation looks like is a semester from hell that you wouldn't believe along with a few other things that are currently distracting me at the moment. All of it has just gotten to be too much to manage a game as a DM. I was also planning on dropping the couple games I'm in as a PC, but have decided against it for a number of reasons. Mostly, so as not to let down the DM's of those games in particular, after speaking with them and also to keep a presence of myself on these boards so that you all will know that I am not gone forever. 

The responsibilities and added work of DM'ing a game is just not feasible for me at the moment but I will promise you all, if you are willing to wait, that I will be back in 6 months time, as soon as this semester is over and I graduate. Hopefully everyone will be willing to wait, but if you feel like you can't wait that long I will not be offended if you drop out. I'd like to hope an extended hiatus from the rigors of DM'ing will allow me to recharge and come back better than ever full steam. Again, I'd like to apologize to everyone, especially those that have stuck with me from the very beginning of the game. This one has been around for ages on these boards and it has not seen its last days, I can guarantee you that!

Until the day that I am able to pick up the mantle of my DM duties, I shall see you all around the boards!

-Majin


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Majin: Take the time you need to recharge up, but most importantly just get yourself squared away and we will be here when you get back.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

Take time to study, you can be sure that I'll be there to impersonate again Sielwoodan. I am suscribed to that thread, so when it will come back to teh surface, I'll answer it just as if we were using it the day before.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=Velmont]We are ready for Rd 2 with the Sun children in LEW. Just in case you were ready to kick us out of the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Verbatim]Yeah, sorry, I've seen it. I though to write somthing yesterday, but my practice was too long. My troop of dance is prepparing a dance show we will present in Toronto in 2 weeks. I came back exhausted. I'll update all my threads tonight, after I came back from my dance course... damn dance can take you a lot of time this month  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2007)

Not to worry. When you're ready to DM again, Teleri and her sarcastic talking sword will be ready to kick monster butt.


----------



## xmanii (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll be here. 

Take the time to recharge, and relax some, you deserve it.

Gimme a holler sometime on ICQ.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 19, 2007)

Hope you studies go well.

Laurent will still be around at the end of the Semester, as will I


----------



## Majin (Jun 24, 2007)

Watch this space...


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> Watch this space...




*Stare*


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 25, 2007)

Stares at Mimic staring at the space...


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all! Yes, as per my word I have returned from the ashes and I'm glad you all are still around. Hipp & Dhes are still here as well in the background and we've been speaking excitedly about this the past few days.

Much debate was tossed around and you may be wondering exactly where we stand so I thought I'd answer a few questions I'm sure you might have...

-- Yes, Lamentation is coming back! 
-- YES, we may be accepting new players depending on who all shows up for role call. 
-- YES! I have graduated and have started working as a software engineer contracted to the NSA through Boeing.
-- NO! I can't tell you what I do there, or I'd have to kill you!   

-- YES there will be changes!

These changes are the most important thing that I'd like to get out of the way right now, so those of you that are back can start getting your characters polished up and ready to return. 

I thought over this long and hard but the biggest change is this: *Welcome to level 10*

Yep, you read that right. Level 10. Why the big increase in level? Well, there are many reasons, ones which I'll attempt to explain below...

The most important reason for this is that we are going to be jumping right to the beginning of this campaigns namesake, the City of the Spider Queen adventure and your characters need the boost in order to cope. After such a long hiatus and the possibility of missing key characters to continue the story I think the best thing to do is to just fast forward through the Twilight Hollow storyline. I'll write up a summary story-wise that will explain what happened and you yourselves will get the opportunity to write about what your characters have done during this time apart. Unless there are any specific objections it will be considered that the majority of the party split up and went their seperate ways, broken and shattered emotionally by Chastity's ultimate fate (which I will get into in due time, muahaha). If some of you wish to, you could work with each other to have specific characters wander off together but as a whole I'd imagine there is a large breaking of the "fellowship", lol. This break will have lasted 2 years, but epic fantasy always seems to have a way to bring parties back together to tackle the rest of the campaign. 

Well, that's about it for now. I'll get started working on a narrative to explain things, and I'd recommend you all work on levelling your characters and planning a post that will update us all on what your characters have been up to. A little bit to help you tie things together at the end. The adventure will start in the Daggerdale region, a recent rash of drow raids bringing chaos to the area. The Harpers are highly involved as well as other organizations more local to the area. So take that and run with it. And of course I can't forget...

New threads!!!!! (Where oh where is Chapter IX?)

OoC X
Chapter X
Characters IV


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Found Teleri's character File. Majin? Remember, she has that intelligent longsword. If you could, swing me an email and we can figure out what her abilities are after two years of adventuring and leveling. Here's her last stats.

Mithril longsword
+1 Intelligent named Princess Dror StormArmour
+7 MELEE, 1d8 (+3 strength mod), 19–20/x2 critical. 2 wgt


----------

